# slow hydraulics



## mad dog (Aug 12, 2008)

hi 
i need help with my 2001 new holland backhoe ,
front and rear hydraulics have got so slow that it cannot be used .
it needs full engine revs to lift backhoe or front loader.
this problem happened suddenly with 3200 hrs on the machine .
hydraulic pump checked out ok ,could this be electrical ?
any clues anybody?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mad dog _
> *hi
> i need help with my 2001 new holland backhoe ,
> front and rear hydraulics have got so slow that it cannot be used .
> ...


3200 hours...when was the last time you changed your filters and cleaned your screen?


----------



## mad dog (Aug 12, 2008)

3050 hrs,all filters have been replaced and all the usual things checked ,transmisson works fine this problem happened sudden as i said without any noise from pumps indicating oil starvation or breakup of pump etc


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*hydraulics*

do the front and rear hydros share a proportioning valve or a common bypass?
reason i ask is you may have a common line backing up because of a clog or some gunk in a valve.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You are sure you cleaned the screens???...Not the filters, but the screens...


----------

